# Pawpoose pet slings: Where can I buy one?



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I ordered one for Holly a couple of months ago, but unfortunately the order fell through, so I never received it. I'd still love to get one for her, but I'm not sure where to get it.

I noticed that I can't purchase the sling directly from pawpoose...their site is shut down. But I did find some other places that state that they carry them. I'm a bit weary of going through any of them though as don't want to go through what I did with the last place I ordered it from. 

My question to all of you is do any of you know of a place that still carries them? Or are they not available anymore?

PS On a side note I finally got around to ordering a couple of Puppia harnesses for Holly the other day. They should be arriving any day. Yea! Pics coming soon...


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Wish i could help, but i am not familiar with that brand. i do have a puppia harness, though! Photos will be nice.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry I can't be of much help. 
I did find something similar on Etsy though, take a looksy, these slings look nice and sturdy. 
This seller has many styles to choose from other than the one in this link.

Royal n Spoiled Dog Sling Carrier Size Large by FrouFrouFido


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually LS, you were a big help! I don't know why I didn't think of looking up a similar item before! So after looking at the link you provided I looked up similar ones on ebay and found some I like. So if I do happen to buy one I'll be sure to go there. Thank you so very very much! :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad you found some you like. 
I would get a little sad though if my heart was set on a particular model and
I could not order it. So I do hope you find what you were searching for. Then
again, maybe you'll find something even better! Etsy, Ebay and Petedge are
good, safe places to look. I never tried any slings similar to the style you are
searching for, but I am very happy with my Fundle. It's pricey, but very well
made. If you are curious, you can take a look here:

Dog Carriers, Pet Sling Carrier - Fundle Lux Camel
(I never ordered from this site, it is simply for reference)

And although this isn't a great picture, it'll give you a better idea...


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I remember seeing that one before. It looks nice, but not something I'm really looking for. I do like that black one you have (the one with the tiny air holes), but I doubt hubby would be too into that! lol We did agree on the pawpoose or something like it though. 

I thought I found the one I want on Ebay. But when it comes to ordering it, it tells me I need to choose a color. The problem with that is that when I tried to it only lists numbers where colors should be. When I tried to send a question to the seller I got a message saying they weren't available to answer my question. So I guess I have no choice but to continue on with my search. Hopefully I'll be able to find that perfect sling!

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I was going to invest in a sling, but the boyfriend threw that idea out the window! LOL. Said that she wouldn't be secure in it and etc. Pawpoose seems like a sturdy brand. Have you tried looking on Etsy for dog slings? They have a lot of cute patterns if you are looking for style!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh that is strange,  how are you supposed to know which number
goes with which color? It's risky. Then if you receive a wrong color 
they might tell you that's what you ordered.  Well good luck 
to you, if you want to tell me which brand it was I will try to look too.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I was going to invest in a sling, but the boyfriend threw that idea out the window! LOL. Said that she wouldn't be secure in it and etc. Pawpoose seems like a sturdy brand. Have you tried looking on Etsy for dog slings? They have a lot of cute patterns if you are looking for style!


Yep, I did. After not being to find any I want on Ebay I'm looking through them again. 



~LS~ said:


> Oh that is strange,  how are you supposed to know which number
> goes with which color? It's risky. Then if you receive a wrong color
> they might tell you that's what you ordered.  Well good luck
> to you, if you want to tell me which brand it was I will try to look too.


I was thinking the same thing! That's why I was going to send them a message, so I could find out what colors go with what numbers.

By the way, it was LittleRubi. Here's the link to their ebay listing:

NEW LittleRubi pet dog carrier sling tote light weight 30 colors S M L u choose | eBay

I did find some others I like on Etsy, they're just a bit more pricey is all.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Why, oh why, did I ever get rid of the papoose carrier I used on my youngest child?? It would be perfect the slinging my newest "baby"??? Guess I never thought I would have a dog and who would have thought to wear the dog around town? **smacking head**


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hollysmom said:


> I was thinking the same thing! That's why I was going to send them a message, so I could find out what colors go with what numbers.


They are so hard to find! I keep finding websites that sell them, yet when I click
on the sling it re-directs me to the same website every time, which seems to be
out of order. Looks like E-bay is the only place to get them. Did you send them a
message or have you heard back from the seller? I think the color pictures and
numbers just go in order, so first picture is #1, etc.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Ebay is kind of limited from what I could see, at least when it comes to these type of slings. lol

I tried sending a message, but it was unable to go through. I don't think that the seller is on there anymore, although I could always be wrong. Either way, it doesn't matter. I found another place and ordered one yesterday through Etsy. Here's the link to the one I ordered: 

Blacklined pet sling dog cat bunny carrier for any by MILKYBABY50


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

gravymommy said:


> Why, oh why, did I ever get rid of the papoose carrier I used on my youngest child?? It would be perfect the slinging my newest "baby"??? Guess I never thought I would have a dog and who would have thought to wear the dog around town? **smacking head**


I don't think too many people think about toting their dog around this way. I certainly didn't. Not before I got Holly anyway.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's really cute! Which color did you get? 
You must post pics once it arrives!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I got black. 

I'll be sure to do that!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Black is an excellent choice, goes with everything!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks! It sure does!


----------

